# Is Conneaut Creek worth it for steelhead?



## evedock (Apr 23, 2013)

Been up to Ohio and Erie tribs 3 times. (Grand, Chagrin, Elk and Walnut) It seemed that no one was catching anything. Cut all 3 trips short because it seemed futile. Is there still a steelhead season going on right now in eastern Ohio? I'm on the fence about giving Conneat another try. If I get an encouraging answer on here. I might give it a try.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

You are asking to be spoon fed. Many on here spent a long time on the learning curve and will not respond. It took me two years of learning to land one in 1990.

(A) short answer is yes.

(B) don't measure fishing conditions by other anglers' success, most are on or off the learning curve.

(C) change up and hike if not finding success. You must hunt 'em.

(D) if you don't go you don't learn and certainly don't hook up. Steelies require blind devotion and dumb luck.

(E) Steelies will hang out in Connie through mid-May, in small pockets, hence the need to hike and hunt.

Good luck.


----------



## otto52 (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree totally with ReelPower. I'm a newbie and have been 25 yards from other fisherman when they have hit steelheads and I've just watched. Not a hit one. Have to find those holding pockets. Heading out in the morning again. There were guys fishing at Old Main (Conneaut) today but I didn't get a chance to talk to any of them.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I would say unless you're really close by...don't waste your time. I'm an hour away from the closest river and I'm done. The last 3 trips for me were terrible.

I did extremely well during January-early March. Since they first started the spring spawn it's been horrible for me. You could probably fish for spawners and you may find a dropback here and there. Any fish caught in the river is doomed to die anyway at this point with such warm temps.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd still say it's worth as trip to any of them - Chagrin, Grand or Connie. Even if the steelies are tapering off, the smallies will be picking up steam.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> I'd still say it's worth as trip to any of them - Chagrin, Grand or Connie. *Even if the steelies are tapering off, the smallies will be picking up steam*.


That's worth the drive right there.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Walk, walk, and walk some more. They're there


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Fished upper chagrin today. Hooked into one heavy fish that popped off pretty quick. None seen in the low clear water. Landed 2 smallies and rock bass. Smallmouth or crappie fishing for me the rest of the season. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

F it steel getting thin but smallies are gettin on fish it 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Connie is stocked with the most fish (Ohio and PA both stock it). It can be more challenging to find a parking spot then to catch a steelhead out of it. BTW Connie has no real public access.


----------



## evedock (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe I don't know how this site works. I had posted a thankful reply, but where did it go? Try again. This will be shorter. 12 year vet of steelheading Erie tribs and a little of Ohio. Retiring in 6 months and will learn Ohio better next season. I had 3 goose egg trips to Ohio this season. that's how it is sometimes. Had a fantastic Erie trip in November and it was my turn to catch them. Gave several fishermen all of my working fly patterns before I had to hit the road home. When it's not your turn you ain't going to catch any. But sometimes you have the magic when others are stumped. and visa versa. talking abut those certain kind of days.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

evedock said:


> Maybe I don't know how this site works. I had posted a thankful reply, but where did it go? Try again. This will be shorter. 12 year vet of steelheading Erie tribs and a little of Ohio. Retiring in 6 months and will learn Ohio better next season. I had 3 goose egg trips to Ohio this season. that's how it is sometimes. Had a fantastic Erie trip in November and it was my turn to catch them. Gave several fishermen all of my working fly patterns before I had to hit the road home. When it's not your turn you ain't going to catch any. But sometimes you have the magic when others are stumped. and visa versa. talking abut those certain kind of days.


Don't let other know it all's ruin your time on ogf... I think conneaut still might have some steelies in it ... but I would call snug harbor bait and tackle to make sure ...good luck and be safe out their... Dustin 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Water temps got flat out sweltering for the trout this past week. Sun, low water, and longer days typically are the final straw for steelhead to hightail back to the lake. Smallies are dominating the scene now but don't be surprised if you hook a few steelhead. There's still some in all the streams but the water temps have them uncomfortable. Water temps play a huge factor early and late in the season and unfortunately steelhead have little tolerance for water temps approaching 70......


----------



## evedock (Apr 23, 2013)

Try this again. But short. My answers back dissapear? Retire in Fall. Will learn Ohio better then. thanks everyone for your input. johnstown, pa


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys kill me. It's peaking right now. Rivers are plum full of fish on gravel. If you know of a gravel bar, it will be loaded with fish. Tight lines all!


----------

